# Lavender



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone have a pound (16oz) of lavender oil they could spare?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Dave, I think you want a pint (16oz) of lavender oil. Now, if you want lavender buds, THEN you want a pound (16oz).... but that would be a LOT of buds, they ain't heavy.  Mountain Rose Herbs is fast, has good customer service, good product, and they are no more expensive than anybody else.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL, No, 3Ravens, he really does want a pound (16 oz) of oil. Many of the bulk sales of essential oils for making soap are done that way, since soap recipes are formulated by weight.

Wish I could help you, Dave, but since EOU sold out their sales department and changed their wholesale requirements, I've got a dwindling few oz left, and not sure where I'm going to go to get more. No hope of me ever of coming up with a big enough order to qualify anymore.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. DW found a place in PA. Lebermouth is good to order from but your shipments sometimes are held up in customs for a while. SilverVista you are in Lavender country up there. Looked up several places in your area but the cost and shipping were prohibative. This place in PA sell more than the 40/20. I want to go to Sequim in the festival time. Maybe in the next couple of years.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Well. whadaya know...... learn sumpin new every day..... The last lavender I bought was buds, for cooking!


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad you found some close, Dave! Yes, I **AM** in lavender country... and hop country, and grass seed country, and Pinot Noir wine grape country, and... and... this is such a fertile, diverse agricultural area! When I said I didn't know where I'd go next, I was thinking in terms of price. Couldn't beat EOU for price and selection of their bulk oils. But now you have me thinking, and perhaps for fun I'll talk to the high school ag teacher. She has a still for the classroom and the FFA and AGBE kids have made essential oils using it. Wonder if I could work out an arrangement to provide the lavender and pay them to distill a little for me? Seems like it would be win-win. Otherwise, yes, there are dozens of lavender farms in the area and no doubt somebody is using a still left over from when all the farmers here grew mint and sold the oil. Just ONE more thing to research and do, LOL!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I built our first still using a ss double boiler, a mason jar and a school house globe. centered the jar in the double boiler. All the flowers around the jar. Put the globe on top when it started to steam placed crushed ice in the globe. The oil condensates and drops off the globe into the jar that I centered up to catch the drippings. I got an oz from my flowers last year. I have Victor at Victors lavender propagating me a couple of flats of Royal Velvet for the spring. I love to cook with it as well as make the oil.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I've been using the lavandin abrialis from New Directions Aromatics lately. It's a titch more floral than lavender 40/42, but not by much and more affordable. PM me if you want a sniffy.


----------

